# Serious bald patch



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok Rocko just got out of the bath you can clearly see the bald patch now I cant even see any new feathers coming through whats wrong with his head it was never like this.And hes definitely not moulting.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said before, pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Like I said before, pictures would be helpful.


Lol I forgot I had the picture ready and forgot to post it here it is


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Where did the feathers go? Are they in the cage bottom?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Where did the feathers go? Are they in the cage bottom?


I don't know they are not in the cage bottom I was sitting In the car with him one day and one of the feathers came out in my hand


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Take a close look at the skin. Is it inflamed at all, or are there any red marks?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

No its just pink I did pull over a few feathers and I could actually see a pin feather coming through but the rest of the area is just plain its also more noticeable than it was before.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I still think it's most likely that Loki is plucking him, since this started at the same time they were introduced and got worse when you let them spend the night in the same cage.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I still think it's most likely that Loki is plucking him, since this started at the same time they were introduced and got worse when you let them spend the night in the same cage.


I was up all night making sure they were ok and didnt go asleep until morning and Loki is very nice to Rocko its Rocko that does the pecking.Also im always with them I never leave them everywhere I go they are there with me.So its impossible that Loki is plucking him.Is it possible for them to be just falling out for some reason.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also when they were both introduced Rockos head was normal


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Is it possible for them to be just falling out for some reason.


Not likely. There are diseases that can cause feather loss, but the symptoms don't really fit with what you're seeing.

Is it possible he's rubbing his head against something in the cage?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Not likely. There are diseases that can cause feather loss, but the symptoms don't really fit with what you're seeing.
> 
> Is it possible he's rubbing his head against something in the cage?


Well he sits on his natural wood perch all the time could he be rubbing his head off that.Do you know how long it would take for these feathers to grow back.Also I have a spray called Anti-pek pump spray its to prevent plucking and self harm.Should I use the spray in the area.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know anything about that spray or what it contains, nor have I ever heard of anyone using it on their bird. 

It's unlikely that he would be able to rub the back of his head on his perch. I still think he's being plucked.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I don't know anything about that spray or what it contains, nor have I ever heard of anyone using it on their bird.
> 
> It's unlikely that he would be able to rub the back of his head on his perch. I still think he's being plucked.


Should I try the spray the brand is Johnsons veterinary.He cant be getting plucked if im with him all the time.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not going to tell you whether or not to use a spray I know nothing about. Personally I would not use a product unless it had been recommended by my vet or others who had experience with it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I'm not going to tell you whether or not to use a spray I know nothing about. Personally I would not use a product unless it had been recommended by my vet or others who had experience with it.


You should google it nearly every pet store in ireland sells Johnsons products I also have another spray that encourages preening and enhances sheen of plumage.I thought many people would know of these products.In your pet store do they not have things to help with certain things like Moultone to help with moulting thats also a johnsons product.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Loki could be plucking Rocko while you are asleep. It's impossible for you to watch the both of them every second of every day, so it's still a possibility that Rocko is getting plucked. I would separate them again and give those feathers a chance to grow back.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Loki could be plucking Rocko while you are asleep. It's impossible for you to watch the both of them every second of every day, so it's still a possibility that Rocko is getting plucked. I would separate them again and give those feathers a chance to grow back.


Loki wouldnt be plucking Rocko if anyone was plucking another bird it would be Rocko but Loki is nice to Rocko and they have only been caged together one night and they both stayed on their perches until morning when I let them out I didnt sleeep because I wanted to make sure they were ok I wasnt tired the other night either.And Rocko is always with me if I go out Rocko comes depending where im going and if I was going out and Rocko couldnt come I would have them in their own cages.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also Rocko and Loki are getting along good since they have been in the same cage all day today.I do watch them every second and if im going to a different room I bring them with me.Now that hes dry its not as big as it looks in the picture it only looked like that because he was wet.It looks the same as it was the first time I noticed it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> You should google it nearly every pet store in ireland sells Johnsons products I also have another spray that encourages preening and enhances sheen of plumage.I thought many people would know of these products.In your pet store do they not have things to help with certain things like Moultone to help with moulting thats also a johnsons product.


I don't use a pet store. I also don't trust the majority of products that are marketed for birds, because many of them are unhealthy or actually include toxic substances. I have had good luck with FeatherIn spray from Avitech, but that's one of the only companies I trust because it comes recommended from my vet and the bird rescue I work with.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Since last night went well im gonna let Loki stay in Rockos cage again I even put Lokis perch in there and Lokis toy so he feels comfortable.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you're trying to integrate them, you should really rearrange the whole cage and put in two sets of dishes. The way you're doing it right now will come across to them as encouraging Loki to invade Rocko's territory. You want to make it seem like neutral territory to them both.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> If you're trying to integrate them, you should really rearrange the whole cage and put in two sets of dishes. The way you're doing it right now will come across to them as encouraging Loki to invade Rocko's territory. You want to make it seem like neutral territory to them both.


Ok ill clean the cage first and then ill rearrange it I have lots of dishes


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

My Walter has some bald patches. He was previously plucked by his mate (well before I owned him.) It'll stay bald... they won't grow back in. No big deal.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> My Walter has some bald patches. He was previously plucked by his mate (well before I owned him.) It'll stay bald... they won't grow back in. No big deal.


Why wont it grow back


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

It's because the follicle gets damaged, usually as a result of repeated plucking. Here's a good article that you might be interested in reading. 
http://pets.thenest.com/parrots-feathers-grow-back-after-being-pulled-out-11099.html


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> It's because the follicle gets damaged, usually as a result of repeated plucking. Here's a good article that you might be interested in reading.
> http://pets.thenest.com/parrots-feathers-grow-back-after-being-pulled-out-11099.html


But his follicle is not damaged and I can see pin feathers.Atleast you cant see the bald patch unless you lift up the rest of his feathers.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> It's because the follicle gets damaged, usually as a result of repeated plucking. Here's a good article that you might be interested in reading.
> http://pets.thenest.com/parrots-feathers-grow-back-after-being-pulled-out-11099.html


His feathers have fully grown back well they grew back a while ago no more bald patch yay lol


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

One of my male budgies plucks his mates (his sister  ) head when they are hormonal... He lovingly preens the top of her head until it is bald. He means no harm he is being very loving... He just gets carried away...lol


----------

